# "Hirajōshi" 平調子 Keyless Wood Flute and Banjo Lute



## Paul Roberts (Oct 10, 2020)

Jessica Peterson: Keyless wood flute, musical arrangement, 
and video creation.
Paul Roberts: Banjo lute and musical composition.

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Paul Roberts said:


> Jessica Peterson: Keyless wood flute, musical arrangement,
> and video creation.
> Paul Roberts: Banjo lute and musical composition.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it!


Lovely Paul, great images too. Was it improvised?


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

Paul Roberts said:


> Jessica Peterson: Keyless wood flute, musical arrangement,
> and video creation.
> Paul Roberts: Banjo lute and musical composition.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it!


*素晴らしい！* [magnificent!]


----------



## Paul Roberts (Oct 10, 2020)

mikeh375 said:


> Lovely Paul, great images too. Was it improvised?


The banjo lute part is manmade; the flute part, otherworldly... : )

Thanks very much to you both for your supportive comments!


----------



## Paul Roberts (Oct 10, 2020)

Sorry, a less impertinent response is that I composed the tune on banjo lute and Jessica arranged her part to that.


----------

